# Gehäuse für Sli



## Unleashed (11. September 2012)

*Gehäuse für Sli*

Hallo,

Ich habe zurzeit ein Midi Tower und habe 2 GTX 580 im Sli Verbund, sowie eine Soundkarte.In meinen Gehäuse passen auch nur 3 Lüfter die auch nicht genügen.Es wird einfach zu warm und ist nun auch schon mal 2 mal abgestürzt, deswegen wollte ich mir ein Gehäuse kaufen.Ihr müsst mir direkt keine Gehäuse nennen, sondern nach den Stichworten z.b Big Tower, Lüfter > 180mm.
Also ihr müsstes mir dann sagen, welche Gehäuse bauarten, sowie welche Besonderheiten an besten geeignet sind, würde mir dann danach Gehäuse raussuchen und dann hier nochmal nachfragen, welches ihr empfehlen würdet.Danach, wenn es feststeht, würde ich mich über die Lüfter und deren Positionen unterhalten.

mfg

Unleashed


----------



## ΔΣΛ (11. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse.*

Wieso siehst du nicht selbst nach : PC-Gehäuse Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Gibt ja massig Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, und nur mehr als Zweitausend Gehäuse zur Auswahl ^^

PS: Wirklich gelungener/aussagekräftiger Titel


----------



## Rosigatton (11. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse.*

Arc Midi Tower - Fractal Design 

Oder das Define R4 .


----------



## Unleashed (11. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse.*



			
				ΔΣΛ;4550997 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso siehst du nicht selbst nach : PC-Gehäuse Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
> Gibt ja massig Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, und nur mehr als Zweitausend Gehäuse zur Auswahl ^^
> 
> PS: Wirklich gelungener/aussagekräftiger Titel


 
Naja, vor dem erstellen Stand da noch Gehäuse für Sli, verwundert mich irgendwie auch, ja gut ich hab auch immer selber geschaut, hätte auchn paar, ich suche sie mal raus


----------



## Oberst Klink (11. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse.*

Budget? Designvorstellung? Wie viel Platz steht zur Verfügung?


----------



## Unleashed (11. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse.*

Budget, ja puhhh...Naja 200€ wenn nicht soger mehr könnte ich ausgeben, aber natürlich stellt sich die frage, ob man soviel ausgeben muss, sagen wir einfach mal zum Anfang 150€ oder sonst poste einfach ein teureres, aber man muss ja nicht übertreiben.

Design, ja gut, da hab ich eigentlich keine Vorstellung, da bevorzuge ich mehr Features,(z.b USB 3, Lüftersteuerung) als eine Krasses Design, wie Beleuchtung und co.

Platz, der Rechner steht nirgendso unter z.b untern Schreibtisch, Platz ist genug vorhanden.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (11. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Sli*

BitFenix hat viel schönes im Angebot.


----------



## Stryke7 (11. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Sli*

Für SLI sollte man die Kühlung bedenken.  Entweder ein mächtiger Standardluftstrom oder  Lüfter in den Seitenwänden, die direkt auf die Grakas pusten ...  Wenn die beiden vllt. etwas außerhalb ihrer Spezifikationen und auf Vollgas laufen, wirds warm.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (11. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Sli*

Das ist ein geiles Gehäuse kostet aber leider 40€ mehr als 200€


----------



## Unleashed (11. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Sli*

Ja, deswegen erstellte ich auch den Thread.
Mein Midi Tower reicht dafür nicht, ich wollte dann ein Big Tower, damit die untere Graka die Luft weiter nach unten pusten kann, Seitenlüfter war mir sofort klar, eventuell von der Seiten und von hinten Luft rein und von vorne die Luft raus.

@Power

Aber das ist echt übertrieben 

Das brauch ich sicherlich selber nicht.^^

Möchte halt nicht so viel ausgeben, da ich noch Lüfter, sowie später noch CPU Kühler und so kaufen muss, da kann ich das nicht nehmen


----------



## BL4CK_92 (11. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse.*

Seitenlüfter sind richtig, richtig schei... schlecht. 
Lieber vorne rein, hinten raus.

BF Colossus
BF Shinobi XL


----------



## Unleashed (11. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Sli*

Ja, das Venom sieht ja von Design irgendwie attraktiv aus.Das XL ist ja eher schlicht, aber auch interessant.

Achja, was auch schöne wäre, ein Gehäuse mit Seitenfenster, aber kein muss.


----------



## Stryke7 (11. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse.*



BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Seitenlüfter sind richtig, richtig schei... schlecht.
> Lieber vorne rein, hinten raus.
> 
> BF Colossus
> BF Shinobi XL


 
stimmt schon, aber bei zwei gtx580 könnten sie sinn machen.  spätestens wenn diese noch übertaktet werden, wird das einen deutlichen utnerschied machen.   
meine beiden grakas, von denen die 6850 bei fast 1ghz läuft, werden zusätzlich von einem auf 7V gedrosselten lüfter angeströmt.  der ist leise, stört den luftstrom nicht wirklich, bringt aber bestimmt 10°  unterschied.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (11. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Sli*

Gibts beide auch als Window Edition.
Bei BitFenix stimmt vor allem die Qualität. Man bekommt für was man bezahlt.

@Stryke7:
Ich selber hab das Colossus. Meine Karten werden selbst immer Sommer nicht wärmer als 80°C. Und die 580 wird nicht mehr so viel wärmer. Damit möchte ich aber nicht sagen dass du falsch liegst.


----------



## Rosigatton (11. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Sli*

Immer noch : Define R4 Black Pearl - Window - Fractal Design 

Platz ohne Ende, bis zu 6 x 140mm Luffis installierbar .


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (11. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Sli*

Wäre ein HAF X auch noch ein Beitrag wert?


----------



## Unleashed (11. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Sli*

Falls es wichtig ist.Es sind die 580 Phantom 3GB von Gainward.Die eine ist im IDLE 54Grad Warm und die andere 40 Grad, fragt mich nicht wieso, aber übertakten werde ich erst, wenn sie an ihre Grenzen kommt.

@ Von Haf X hab ich mal die Nvidia Version Live gesehen und mir genauer angesehen.Fande das nicht schlecht.

*Rosigatton*

Kollege hat das Gehäuse und das Gehäuse ist für den Preis ja eig. mehr als Top, er hat 3 580 und das läuft alles richtig richtig Kühl, aber irgendwie ist mir das einfach zu schlicht


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (11. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Sli*

Da ist auch ne Menge Platzt drin und vom Luftstrom ganz zu schweigen
Meiner Meinung nach fuer deine Bedürfnisse perfekt


----------



## Stryke7 (11. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Sli*

@BL4CK_92:  80° ist auf dauer ja garnicht etwas warm   meine kommt unter vollast mit OC nicht über 70°, ohne OC ist sie bei 55° und im idle semi-passiv bei 45-50°.

aber wie gesagt, ein gutes gehäuse mit einem sehr dicken standard-vorn-rein-hinten-raus-luftstrom würde auch gehen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (11. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Sli*

@Stryke7: 
Ja aber da warens auch 35° Saunatemperatur und BF3.  Wenn man zocken muss, muss man zocken.


----------



## Unleashed (11. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Sli*

Ja, aber dieses Rot gefällt mir nicht so gut, aber.. ja man dass ist echt schwer, sich zu entscheiden.^^

Ich muss mal sehen, ich habe ja viele schon als Vorschlag gesehen und schau sie mir einfach alle in ruhe an, sonst Würfel ich einfach auf gut Glück.^^

Unterscheiden sich eig. Bitfenix Colossus?
Sprich Venom,schwarz weiß etc? Würde dann eher das blaue nehmen.^^


----------



## Rosigatton (11. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Sli*

@ Unleashed

Kein Thema. Wäre ja auch ätzend, wenn alle den gleichen Geschmack hätten .


----------



## Unleashed (11. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Sli*

Aber Rosigatton, naja ich weiß das Gehäuse zu schätzen oder besser gesagt hat es mein Freund mir beigebracht und der lässt gerne alle 3 Karten auf 100% laufen und die laufen noch unter 90Grad meistens.^^


----------



## Oberst Klink (11. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Sli*

Wie wär's mit dem Xigmatek Elysium? Xigmatek Elysium schwarz/silber mit Sichtfenster (CCC-HSAODS-U02) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Unleashed (11. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Sli*

Sieht zwar alles gut aus, aber außer der Dockingstadion hat es eig. sonst keine direkten Besonderheiten oder? Tut mir leid, ich kenne mich damit nicht so aus.^^

Dockingstadion bräuchte ich z.b nicht, aber ich werde mir von Caseking nochmal das Video zum Gehäuse ansehen.


----------



## SaarGamer (11. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Sli*

*Corsair Obsidian Series 800D*


----------



## Unleashed (11. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Sli*

Ja, dass ist auch ein Top Gehäuse, aber würde schon das Budget sprengen, ich bin ja nun niemand irgendwie was totalas außergewöhnliches braucht.Letztendlich ist mir wichtig, bisschen Feature,kühlt gut und meine Grakas werden nicht so warm, dass die abstürzen.^^


----------



## Oberst Klink (11. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Sli*



Unleashed schrieb:


> Sieht zwar alles gut aus, aber außer der Dockingstadion hat es eig. sonst keine direkten Besonderheiten oder? Tut mir leid, ich kenne mich damit nicht so aus.^^
> 
> Dockingstadion bräuchte ich z.b nicht, aber ich werde mir von Caseking nochmal das Video zum Gehäuse ansehen.


 
Es ist riesig und bietet einen guten Airflow.


----------



## Unleashed (11. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Sli*

Ich denke bei fast jeden guten Big Tower, hätte ich keinen Platzmangel, ich würde mich vllt eine Stufe höher als der Normalverbraucher einstufen, aber auch nicht zu krass, aber ein guten Airflow ist mir natürlich an wichtigsten.

Ich hab zurzeit das Chieftec Mesh und naja...Kühlleistung reicht halt nicht aus.^^


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (11. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Sli*

Bin auch der Meinung dass ein Xigmatek Elysium sehr gut geeignet sein sollte. Der große Innenraum kann so die warme Luft besser verteilen und für Lüfter sind ja wohl ausreichend Plätze vorhanden.

Ansonsten auch eine Möglichkeit: NZXT Switch welches ein sehr durchdachtes System hat und ebenso Spielraum für verschiedenste Konfigurationen lässt. Einzig das viele Plastik drumherum würden mir jetzt nicht so zusagen...


----------



## godfather22 (11. September 2012)

Ich würde dir auch ein HAF-X empfehlen. Ich habe es selber und es ist wirklich riesig. Da passt alles rein, hat ein Fenster, alles, was man braucht in der Front und einen Airflow, der seines gleichen sucht ^^
außerdem liegt es unter deinen Bugetvorstellungen und vom restlichen Geld kannst du dir ne gute Lüftersteuerung kaufen.


----------



## Rosigatton (11. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Sli*

Corsair 650D vielleicht ? 

Aerocool XPredator : AeroCool Xpredator Evil Black Edition Big Tower ohne Netzteil 

Jep, das NZXT Switch 810 ist auch ne "Mörderkarre" .


----------



## Unleashed (11. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Sli*

@Rosi 

Irgendwe verstehen wir uns 

Das hatten ich vorhin gesehen, aber war mir nicht sicher, ob ich das hier erwähnen sollte.
In einen Test wurde negativ bewertet, dass man ein Netzteil mit lange Kabeln benötigt, aber da sollte ich mitn bequiet Straight Power e8 keine probleme bekommen oder?

Vom Designen hatte es mich auch ein wenig angesprochen.


----------



## Abductee (11. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Sli*

Fractal Design Define XL USB 3.0 schwarz, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-XL-USB3-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn du auf schön verlegte Kabel wert legst würd ich bei einem Big-Tower immer Verlängerungen für das Netzteil dazu nehmen.


----------



## Unleashed (11. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Sli*

Ihr wisst schon, dass ihr es mir schon schwer tut mit dieser großen Ausfall  Danke Abtuctee, dass werde ich mir auch mal ansehen.


----------



## Rosigatton (11. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Sli*

Ich habe mir wochenlang alle Gehäuse der Welt angeguckt  . Muss Dir gefallen  .

Wenn Dir das R4 nicht so zusagt, wird es das Define XL auch nicht.


----------



## Unleashed (11. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Sli*

Ja, dass Define Xl ist leider sehr ähnlich, ich denke das ist nix für mich, aber danke für die hilfe von denjenigen.


----------



## Unleashed (13. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Sli*

Hallo,

Ich habe mich jetzt weiter infortmiert und möchte würde mich dann zwischen den beiden entscheiden.

AeroCool Xpredator

BitFenix Colossus

Könntet ihr mir vllt sagen, welches besser wäre für meine Bedürfniss.Geht ja hauptsächlich um die Kühlung und ja.Lohnen sie die ungefähr 40€ mehr für das  Colossus?Da ich noch CPU Kühler,Ram, sowie 2 SSDs kaufen möchte und da wären 40€ weniger schon gut, aber wenn sich das Colossus lohnt.


----------



## BitFenix DE (14. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Sli*

Hast du dir schonmal das Shinobi XL angeschaut?

Du hast dort maßig Platz und sehr viele Möglöichkeiten verschiedene Lüfter anzubringen.


----------



## Unleashed (14. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Sli*

Hallo,

Ja, ich habe es mir schon angesehen.Ich finde es von Design etwas Schlicht, klar die Kühlung steht an der 1. Stelle, aber ich denke mal das Colossus von ihnen, sollte dies auch schaffen.Haben sie sonst noch andere Gehäuse die ins Rennen mit einsteigen könnte.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Sli*

Also wie ich schon gesagt habe: Bei BitFenix macht man nichts falsch. Die Qualität ist dem Preis entsprechend, und der Support zügig.
Von BitFenix gibts noch das Merc Alpha/Beta (ka was der Unterschied ist). Aber da du ein recht hohes Budget hast Rate ich davon ab.

Wurde das Silvercrest Raven schon vorgeschlagen?


----------



## BitFenix DE (14. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Sli*



Unleashed schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ja, ich habe es mir schon angesehen.Ich finde es von Design etwas Schlicht, klar die Kühlung steht an der 1. Stelle, aber ich denke mal das Colossus von ihnen, sollte dies auch schaffen.Haben sie sonst noch andere Gehäuse die ins Rennen mit einsteigen könnte.


 
Du kannst mich ruhig duzen, immerhin sind wie hier nur in einem forum und nicht auf einer Pressekonferenz 
Außer dem Colossus und dem Shinobi XL haben wir zz keine weiteren Big Tower im Portfolio. Auf einen Miditower würde ich bei SLi nicht unbedingt zurückgreifen. Aber es gibt ja auch noch andere Hersteller 

@*BL4CK_92*
Der unterschied zwischen dem Merc Alpha und Beta liegt darin das man beim alpha 2 lüfter im deckel verbauen kann, beim beta ist das nicht möglich


----------



## Unleashed (14. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Sli*

Hallo, 

Ich sags mal so, ich habe heute nochmal geschaut und ja.Mir gefallen von Aussehen 3 Gehäuse.

-Aerocool XPredator
-Bitfenix Colossus
-NZXT Phantom

Nun stellt sich die Frage, welches Gehäuse Gehäuse bietet das beste Airflow, sowie für sein Geld das meiste.
Ich schau mal Tests an.

Wäre nett, wenn sich Besitzer einer der Gehäuse sich melden kann, oder andere die die Gehäuse kennen, gute sowie schlechte Erfahrung.Oder der Support von Bitfenix 

Tendiere aber zwischen Bitfenix und NXZT, die gefallen mir besser, als das von Aerocool.

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen

Unleashed.


----------



## winner961 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Sli*

Also das Aerocool ist ein top Gehäuse für SLI meiner Meinung. hab es selber und es ist trotz wasserkühlung noch Platz für ne SLI-Karte wenn ich das wollte. und durch die Lüfter in der Seitenwand sind genau für den SLI betrieb da um ihn zu unterstützen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Sli*

Ich als besitzer des Colossus muss es Empfehlen. Vor allem das Kabelmanagment sowie den Airflow gilt es hier hervorzuheben. Auch wirst du keine Probleme mit großen CPU-Kühlern oä bekommen, da es sehr breit ist.

P.S: Nutze selbst SLI.


----------



## Unleashed (15. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Sli*

Nun gut, wenn ich das Colossus nehmen würde, sollte ich alle Plätze mit Lüftern versehen?Und soll ich mir extra Lüfter kaufen?Also geht es jetzt darum.

- Wie viele Lüfter
- Wie sollen sie platziert werden
- neue kaufen oder die die man mitbekommt nehmen.

Läutstärke ist nicht wichtig, eher das sie schön Kühlen.


----------



## Unleashed (15. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Sli*

Hallo,

Ich habe mich noch ein wenig umgeschaut und habe nun noch ein Gehäuse gefunden.Design ist zwar schlicht, aber dafür die Qualität recht hoch oder nicht 

Lian Li PC-A70FB schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Was haltet ihr den diesen denn?


----------



## Abductee (16. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Sli*

Ich würd kein Alu Gehäuse mehr haben wollen.
Die Gewinde sind extrem empfindlich
Das schwarz eloxierte Alu ist extrem Kratzempfindlich
Durch das geringe Eigengewicht anfälliger auf Vibrationen.

Ich hatte zwei Lian Li`s und jetzt ein Corsair und zwei Fractal Designs und ich würd nur noch Stahlgehäuse kaufen.


----------



## Unleashed (16. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Sli*

Hallo,

Ich hab mir jetzt mal Gedanken gemacht.

Wenn sich die größen der Mainboards oder andere Dinge nicht großartig verändern in den nächsten Jahren, könnte man sich denn nicht ein teures und hochqualitives Gehäuse kaufen und dieses ich sag mal 5-10 Jahre nutzen?

Weil, denn würde ich mir ein sehr gutes Gehäuse kaufen.

also 200€ +


----------



## Abductee (16. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Sli*

Würd ich nicht machen, nach ein paar Jahren hast du dich an dem Gehäuse satt gesehen und du willst was anderes.

Der ATX-Standart wird sicher noch länger bestehen, der Trend geht eigentlich eher in die kleinere Richtung.
µATX oder ITX, da machst du mit einem großen Gehäuse nichts Falsch.


----------



## Unleashed (16. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Sli*

Hallo,

Satt sehen, nun gut, ich habe mein jetziges 1 Jahr.Satt sehen wird sicherlich nicht viel kommen, da ich mein Gehäuse nun nicht viel Bemerkung schenke, mal zum Sauber machen und alles.

Ich hab mich mal ein wenig umgesehen.

Thermaltake Level 10 GT mit Sichtfenster (VN10001W2N) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Cooler Master Cosmos Pure (RC-1000K-KKN2-GP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Gefallen mir und sind ja soger unter 200€

Aufwärts gefällt mir eig. so gut wie gar nix.

Corsair Obsidian Series 800D mit Sichtfenster (CC800DW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das ein wenig, aber wäre mir das Geld nicht umbedingt wert.

Nun kommt es, ja, es sieht jeder anders.

Cooler Master Cosmos II (RC-1200-KKN1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das interessiert mich stark, aber für 300€ ziemlich teuer, aber erstmal gefällt mir das so sehr, mit den Flügelntüren etc.

Satt sehen da sicherlich nicht und wenn ich das ich sag mal 10 Jahre weiter nutzen kann, isses das Geld mir echt wert.^^


----------



## BlackNeo (16. September 2012)

Du musst bedenken, das Cosmos II ist extrem teuer, extrem schwer und extrem groß. Da ist nix mehr mit unter den Schreibtisch stellen.

Wenn es dir das Geld wert ist, dann hol es dir, ich mag das Design nicht so. 
In der Preisklasse finde ich die Silverstone Gehäuse am besten, denn für 300 Euro sollte man schon ein TJ-07 bekommen.

Oder du schaust dir mal die Mountain-Mod bzw. Cause-Labs Gehäuse an, die finde ich auch sehr ansprechend.


----------



## Unleashed (16. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Sli*

Untern Schreibtisch habe ich meinen jetzigen Zurzeit auch nicht, da dies mir zuviel Staub anzieht.^^

Ich werde mir das von Silverstonde auch mal ansehen.


----------



## Stryke7 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Sli*

Unterm Schreibtisch geht, wenn du genug Filter verbaust   Trotzdem kommt immer n bisschen was durch, meiner wird alle paar Wochen mal kurz entstaubt.


Edit:

Mein PC wird aber auch ernsthaft als Heizung genutzt   Jetzt ganz ohne Scheiß


----------



## X2theZ (17. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Sli*



Unleashed schrieb:


> Corsair Obsidian Series 800D mit Sichtfenster (CC800DW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Das ein wenig, aber wäre mir das Geld nicht umbedingt wert.



die verarbeitung ist es aber. ich hab den kleinen bruder (650d) und kann nicht meckern. 
ob das 650d auch für sli/cf geeignet ist, weiß ich leider nicht.




Stryke7 schrieb:


> Mein PC wird aber auch ernsthaft als Heizung genutzt  Jetzt ganz ohne Scheiß



prime @ 24/7 oder was?


----------



## BlackNeo (17. September 2012)

Ich meinte halt, dass das Cosmos II so extrem groß ist, dass es unter keinen normalen Schreibtisch geht (85 cm sind schon ne Hausnummer).


----------



## Stryke7 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Sli*



X2theZ schrieb:


> prime @ 24/7 oder was?


 

nöö, n gutes zocken von metro oder crysis2 oder so erfordert bei meiner  grafikkarte "dezentes" OC und auch die cpu darf schuften,  wenn man dann den pc so dreht, dass er einen anpustet, ist das im winter echt angenehm


----------



## Oberst Klink (19. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Sli*

Bei SLI oder CF ist jeden Falls sehr wichtig, dass dein Gehäuse einen guten Airflow bietet. Mit zwei Grafikkarten können die Temps im Gehäuse schon mal zu Problemen führen. Das Level 10 GT würde Ich aber auf keinen Fall nehmen.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Sli*

Bei zwei Grafikkarten kann unter Umständen auch eine gute Lüftung durchs Seitenteil wieder Sinn machen.   Man sollte dann aber auch dafür sorgen, dass oben/hinten kräftig genug abgesaugt wird.


----------



## Adi1 (19. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Sli*

Das wäre auch noch einen Blick wert Fractal Design Define XL USB 3.0 schwarz, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-XL-USB3-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## Oberst Klink (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Sli*

Ich wäre ja für ein HAF X


----------



## Cook2211 (20. September 2012)

Oberst Klink schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wäre ja für ein HAF X



Das HAF-X hatte ich selber schon und es ist klasse für SLI/CF geeignet


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Sli*

Ich würde immer ein Big Tower nehmen wenn es 2 Grafikkarten sind die rein sollen.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. September 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde immer ein Big Tower nehmen wenn es 2 Grafikkarten sind die rein sollen.



Jep, ein Big Tower wäre dann wirklich am sinnvollsten.


----------



## Oberst Klink (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Sli*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das HAF-X hatte ich selber schon und es ist klasse für SLI/CF geeignet


 
Heißt ja nicht umsonst High Air Flow


----------



## Unleashed (1. November 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Sli*

Hallo,

So es ist ja ein wenig Zeit vergangen.^^

Ich bin zurzeit immer noch nicht weiter.Ich wollte mir das Gehäuse so oder so zu Weihnachten holen, ich bin jetzt die ganze Geizhals Liste durchgegangen und hab mir Reviews von 50 Gehäuse durchgelesen.

Ich bin jetzt beim Cooler Master CM Storm Trooper hängen geblieben.Kostet knapp 120€-130€, super im Budget und hat viele Features.
Was haltet ihr persönlich davon?


----------



## Adi1 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Sli*

Das Case ist immer Geschmackssache, wenn es Dir gefällt, dann nimm es .


----------



## Unleashed (1. November 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Sli*

Ja, aber ich hoffe halt für einen guten Airflow 

Ich möchte nicht mehr, dass mein Rechner wegen den Temps abschmiert.^^

Ist das Fractal Design Arc wirklich so gut?

Ein Bekannter würde es mir empfehlen mit folgenden Lüfter.

be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 Mid-Speed 140mm

Er meinte, wenn man sich das Gehäuse+ paar dieser Lüfter holt, wären meine Probleme der sehr Kritischen Temperaturen behoben.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. November 2012)

Für SLI wäre das aber etwas zu klein meiner Meinung nach. Das Haf x wäre da schon besser. Die Lüfter sind sehr leise aber es gibt welche die durchaus mehr schauffelt.


----------



## Unleashed (1. November 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Sli*

erledigt, bzw. schwachsinnige antwort.


----------



## Unleashed (11. November 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Sli*

Hallo,

Sry wegen Doppelpost, aber sonst sieht man ja nicht die neue Antwort.
Bitte huldigt mich nicht, aber ich brauche wieder eure hilfe, ich weiß, dass ihr mir schon viele Antworten gegeben habt, und dafür bedanke ich mich auch, aber ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden...  Helft mir 
Es gibt einfach zu viele Gehäuse.


----------

